# Language learning tips



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

I scrolled down a few pages but couldn't find a thread with this theme.

I thought it might be useful for people here to exchange tips and links on what's working for them or problems they are encountering.

We are taking weekly lessons and our Spanish is mejorando, but we don't have a Spanish social circle so that makes things slow.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any useful sites or tv/radio programs that have been of help to them?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is this one but it has slipped down the queue. Time to resurrect it!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html

To improve listening skills (for me the hardest part!) I recommend the podcasts on Learn Spanish with Notes in Spanish Podcasts! : Notes in Spanish – Learn Spanish with Podcast Audio Conversation from Spain. as you get good contemporary Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robinjgraham said:


> I scrolled down a few pages but couldn't find a thread with this theme.
> 
> I thought it might be useful for people here to exchange tips and links on what's working for them or problems they are encountering.
> 
> ...


here are a few previous threads


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/15619-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/71572-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/60822-learning-spanish-uk-before-move-sun.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/27575-any-recomendations-learning-spanish.html

and there are many many more if you put 'learn spanish' 'study spanish' & variations on that theme into the search facility


----------



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There is this one but it has slipped down the queue. Time to resurrect it!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html
> 
> To improve listening skills (for me the hardest part!) I recommend the podcasts on Learn Spanish with Notes in Spanish Podcasts! : Notes in Spanish – Learn Spanish with Podcast Audio Conversation from Spain. as you get good contemporary Spanish.




Thanks for these 

Listening is the hardest for me, especially in ca'i...


----------



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> here are a few previous threads
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html
> ...


Thanks - I'm so used to forums where the search function doesn't work I tend to just scroll. I'll check these out


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

would love to see an "Andalucian Phrase of the week" or something like that. They have a distinct dialect and it would be nice to hear a translation from someone fluent in the area


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lbernal said:


> would love to see an "Andalucian Phrase of the week" or something like that. They have a distinct dialect and it would be nice to hear a translation from someone fluent in the area


why not put it onto the 'spanish sentence a day' thread in La Tasca?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I find listening to Spanish songs and radio helped me!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I am currently pulling together a set of notes entitled "Confusions in Spanish" for students who come to see the suegra. For example, when do you use this preposition or that preposition when you want to say....? Or genders of nouns? or normal word stress? etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I am currently pulling together a set of notes entitled "Confusions in Spanish" for students who come to see the suegra. For example, when do you use this preposition or that preposition when you want to say....? Or genders of nouns? or normal word stress? etc.


:jaw: ????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> why not put it onto the 'spanish sentence a day' thread in La Tasca?


I will do just that!


----------

